# Os van a llamar a filas , no os creáis que os vais a salvar y lo vais a ver en vuestra casita con palomitas



## Zparo reincidente (24 Feb 2022)

Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones


----------



## el mensa (24 Feb 2022)

A la primera octavilla que recoja con propaganda del Psoe me paso al otro bando cantando el glorioso himno de Rusia.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Las regasificadoras españolas serán esenciales para el suministro europeo


España podría ser un punto clave para el suministro de gas a Europa ante la escala de tensión entre Rusia y la OTAN. Y es que las plantas de regasificación españolas concentran el 25% de la capacidad del Viejo Continente y el 30% de la capacidad de almacenamiento, lo que nos convierte en uno de...



www.eleconomista.es





Apoyad a la elite española y sus intereses particulares, antipatriotas.


----------



## Poncio piloto (24 Feb 2022)

Otro éxito más de Pedro en su lucha por acabar con el paro y conseguir el pleno empleo


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2022)

Solo llamarán a los que tengan el pasaporte covid, el resto no pueden viajar por Europa.

Sería posible que llamasen a algún forero por el tema de los desequilibrios mentales para operaciones suicidas de falsa bandera, pero eso habría que hablarlo y votarlo entre todos.

Una lástima


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Feb 2022)

Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted


----------



## el segador (24 Feb 2022)

Anda no flipes con que haya alistamientos.


----------



## Lord Vader (24 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo llamarán a los que tengan el pasaporte covid, el resto no pueden viajar por Europa.



Bien visto. 

Bruselas extenderá la aplicación del certificado covid hasta el verano de 2023


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Y si no te buscan en el curro . Y si no curras , adiós paga . Que vives rentas , congelación de cuentas


----------



## WerVoss (24 Feb 2022)

Me imagino que la propiska vacunal tendrá que estar en regla para tal menester.


----------



## Elvensen (24 Feb 2022)

Como viruelo ponga armas en las manos a los civiles, demasiados de ellos van a apuntarle a su cabeza directamente.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Hilo para recordar quien es Rusia


Para los que piden sanciones como si Rusia fuera un pais de follacabras zarraspastrosos del que abusar impunemente como Afganistán. Rusia es el país dueño de esto: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-30_Bulava Vease el video con esta cancion de fondo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Elmachacante (24 Feb 2022)

Pues que vengan a buscarme, antes me mato con los perros del Estado que contra los rusos que ni me van ni me vienen


----------



## sanjurjo2 (24 Feb 2022)

Odio a España y a la UE


----------



## °YoMismo° (24 Feb 2022)

Si la guerra fuese de españa contra otro pais si seria posible que recluten a civiles, pero la guerra rusia-ucrania aunque se mete la UE y la otan ni aun asi reclutarian civiles en españa. Reclutar civiles solo se usa para temas de defender ciudades, no para atacar, y menos para llevarlos a otro pais a guerresr con 0 instrucion militar.
De hecho si ucrania recluta civiles se usaran solo para defensa de ciudades, no los enviaran al frente a luchar


----------



## Saco de papas (24 Feb 2022)

Vaya no estoy vacunado.. que pena.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (24 Feb 2022)

No entiendo bien, en una guerra nuclear,
Que pintan los soldados pegando tiros


----------



## Migue111 (24 Feb 2022)

Pensais que van a llamar a la guerra a todos los Españoles aunque nunca hayan usado un arma? es absurdo, no flipeis


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Feb 2022)

Pronosticos zparo. Nunca acierta una, qué raro


----------



## unaburbu (24 Feb 2022)

Tengo uñeros. No puedo andar bien. Y una rodilla jodida.


----------



## Wasi (24 Feb 2022)

Antes me lío a tiros con los que vengan a por mi


----------



## The Replicant (24 Feb 2022)

como los no kakunados no podemos viajar tampoco podemos ir al frente

joderos covidiotas


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo llamarán a los que tengan el pasaporte covid, el resto no pueden viajar por Europa.



jaja

muy bueno


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (24 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


>



A eso venía


----------



## silverwindow (24 Feb 2022)

Cuando las empoderadas y los gitanos vayan, ire yo.
AH, y tambien el Rey y toda su prole de mierda.


----------



## SrPurpuron (24 Feb 2022)

Chalao


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y si no te buscan en el curro . Y si no curras , adiós paga . Que vives rentas , congelación de cuentas



Bitcoin


----------



## Stormtrooper (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Yo no puedo, tengo entrada para ver a Metallica.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Sargento? Un cabo, pero no creo que queden. El el 97 ya quedaban muy pocos. No gastaban malas pulgas... Y lo que dijo uno, que nos íbamos a librar porque en aquel tiempo ya no nos podían pegar. Aunque había un cabo que si era aficionado a las collejas.


----------



## Cleonte (24 Feb 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Me imagino que la propiska vacunal tendrá que estar en regla para tal menester.



Los vacunados se están muriendo ya. El reclutamiento es para acabar con los no vacunados.


----------



## Poncio (24 Feb 2022)

A quien van a llamar a filas volao. Si tenemos a los tres ejércitos con la lengua afuera y haciendo encaje de bolillos para mantener las unidades medio operativas por que no hay un clavel. Como para ponerse a hacer ahora una recluta masiva andan, tendrían que llevar la escopeta de plomillos (el que la tuviera) y el tupper a los que llamaran a filas; El calzado, "técnico" de montaña de quechua/decartón, la ropa comprada en el Rastro, un par con un boscoso, ocho o diez con un lagarto, los mas a la moda con unos pixelados... vamos, el ejército de Pancho Villa. Y una vez entrenados, a la frontera rusa con un bono interrail, si cada país se emperrica en que pases su covic pass imagínate el follón, así que los que no se despisten y se pierdan por ahí, tendrían que darse la vuelta por que ya se habría acabado la escabechina. Total, que como decía aquel, ir pa ná es tontería.


----------



## geremi (24 Feb 2022)

Por fin le servirá el chaleco antibalas a @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Genofinder (24 Feb 2022)

Espero que Las citaciones sean con perspectiva de genero


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Feb 2022)

Nadie está teniendo en cuenta las previsiones de población para el 2025 en Hispania? hablaban de 24 minolles de humanoides.. se trasca el majedio? Prometerán 17 chortinas ukrañas virgenes a los floreros inmolados en la guerra.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Feb 2022)

Si Zparo lo anuncia, con la misma certeza que señalaba no nevaría en Madrid (hilo mítico, por cierto), ya pueden estar seguros nuejtros yogurines que el gobierno ha adoptado medidas pa que tal cosa no suceda y que las oficinas de reclutamiento al otro lado del Charco, pa que se alisten los WirsonJonathanes pa luchar bajo bandera de Ejpaña, en el Frente Ruso, se han puesto en funcionamiento dende la semana pasada, por lo menos.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Feb 2022)

Alguno de este foro iría voluntario a Ukrania a "matar rusos" por la vehemencia con la que postean, a ver si es verdad y se van...


----------



## Gonorrea (24 Feb 2022)

Buen momento para declararse mujer.

*La persona trans sólo tiene que acudir al Registro Civil para cambiar de género. Un funcionario le dará un formulario para declarar su voluntad de modificar el género de nacimiento: de hombre a mujer.*

ARREGLAO


----------



## sikBCN (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



A la guerra sólo deben ir los vacunados, para evitar contagios jajajajaja


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 Feb 2022)

Mi abuelo fumó toda su vida. Tenía unos 10 años cuando mi madre le dijo: "Si alguna vez quieres ver a tus nietos graduarse, debes parar de inmediato". Las lágrimas brotaron de sus ojos cuando se dio cuenta de lo que estaba en juego exactamente. Lo dejó de inmediato. Tres años después murió de cáncer de pulmón. Eso fue realmente triste y me destruyó. Mi madre me dijo: "Nunca fumes. Por favor, no hagas pasar a tu familia por lo que tu abuelo nos hizo pasar". Estuve de acuerdo. A los 28 años, nunca he tocado un cigarrillo. Debo decir que siento una leve sensación de arrepentimiento por no haberlo hecho nunca, porque tu hilo me dio cáncer de todos modos.


----------



## algemeine (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Deseando estoy que me den un 7,62 y me enseñen a ser un ministro de la muerte, lo sere pero al servicio de España.


----------



## algemeine (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Todos tienen derecho a la vida no hay pena de muerte. La UE lo prohibe, prefiero tirarme 30 años jugando a la play en la celda costando 3000 pavos al mes a los votontos, mientras las feministas luchan por los intereses de su estado maloliente.


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Feb 2022)

Que llamen a filas a mujeres, vacunados e inmigrantes.


----------



## algemeine (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y si no te buscan en el curro . Y si no curras , adiós paga . Que vives rentas , congelación de cuentas



Pues a robar, las viejas son objetivos faciles y suelen comprar cosas ricas. Todos hemos ayudado a nuestras abuelas. No dejarian otra salida, pero no pienso morir por los privilegios de los sodomitas, de las femicomunistas, ni por una mina de oro del que cagan el moro.

A mamarla subnocratas, 30 añitos jugando a la play costandoos 3000 pavos. Y si me fusilais, pues mira.... muerto no se pagan impuestos ni se curra. La bala cuesta dinero y enterrarme en la fosa tambien. Pero no sacais nada de mi palurdetes.

Los enemigos de España no estan en rusia, estan en España y algunos otros y otras en Belgica y Suiza.


----------



## Mdutch (24 Feb 2022)

Jajajjajaja.
Ojala.
Solo de imaginarme el desplante y sublevacion del 95% de los llamados (por no decir directamente el 100%) me despollo con la idea.


----------



## lisp (24 Feb 2022)

Opinión patrocinada por el visionario del landslide en la isla de La Palma.


----------



## Solitario (24 Feb 2022)

Primero que vayan los vacunados con 3 dosis, luego la quinta de 2 dosis, y luego los indecisos con una dosis.

Yo no tengo pasaporte y por tanto debo ser responsable y no esparcir mis gérmenes por el mundo. Soy un ciudadano de segunda , así me han tratado y debo ser consecuente. El honor por morir en una patria extranjera se lo dejo a otros.

También me espero a que batallones charo nazis, moro negres, y feministas den la cara en primera línea.


----------



## Rossi (24 Feb 2022)

Un consejo, cuidado con las pajas, que con tanto dorito se puede quedar la polla naranja.

La ley de seguridad nacional recoge el supuesto de reclutamiento forzoso, correcto. Pero una guerrita no va sólo de pegar tiros. Lo máximo que podría pasar es ponernos a hacer tareas logísticas, sangrarnos con algún impuesto especial o cuaquier otra gilipollez que se les ocurra antes de poner fusiles en la mano a gente sin instrucción. Eso no se les ocurre ni a ellos. Son malvados, no idiotas.


----------



## SolyCalma (24 Feb 2022)

Espera un momento, que me paso el juego de la play en el que estoy y después me apunto.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Feb 2022)

Si llaman a filas, van a arder el Congreso y La Moncloa.


Que manden a los MENAS y a los ILEGALES, que son los únicos se se benefician de España.


----------



## kdkilo (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



No pienso ir a la guerra, que vayan las mujeres del ministerio de igualdad


----------



## algemeine (24 Feb 2022)

Rossi dijo:


> Un consejo, cuidado con las pajas, que con tanto dorito se puede quedar la polla naranja.
> 
> La ley de seguridad nacional recoge el supuesto de reclutamiento forzoso, correcto. Pero una guerrita no va sólo de pegar tiros. Lo máximo que podría pasar es ponernos a hacer tareas logísticas, sangrarnos con algún impuesto especial o cuaquier otra gilipollez que se les ocurra antes de poner fusiles en la mano a gente sin instrucción. Eso no se les ocurre ni a ellos. Son malvados, no idiotas.



Prefiero ver mi coche arder que en manos de estos puercos que no hacen mas que joderme y favorecer a otros.


----------



## ray merryman (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Cómo era aquello del borracho del control de callejeros?? Dos escopetas tengo?


----------



## Rossi (24 Feb 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Prefiero ver mi coche arder que en manos de estos puercos que no hacen mas que joderme y favorecer a otros.



Una de tanta leyes coladas por el patio de atrás de la plandemia.


----------



## Pabloom (24 Feb 2022)

Vale, pero con la condición de que me envíen al frente, pero al frente frente, que sólo tenga que andar unos metros para pasarme a los rusos.


----------



## rsaca (24 Feb 2022)

Por el tema de igualdad, creo que antes llamarán a las feministas.

En las oposiciones de la administración tienen prioridad las mujeres, en los juicios tienen más peso sus versiones de los hechos, pues para ir a la guerra, para conseguir igualdad de cupo y acabar con la tradicional marginación de la mujer que sean las primeras en ir a filas y su reclutamiento priritario.

Ibamos a oir de verdad lo de mamá, mamá, mamá,


----------



## algemeine (24 Feb 2022)

Rossi dijo:


> Una de tanta leyes coladas por el patio de atrás de la plandemia.



Llegado el caso conmigo se van a comer un zurullo de proporciones biblicas como el que se han jamado enterito con lo de la ponzoña "ni por lo civil ni por lo militar" puritos del Alpepri mi ADN puro y español. 

Naves quemadas antes que deshonradas.

El enemigo de España esta dentro de España.


----------



## Don Pascual (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (24 Feb 2022)

No me van a encontrar. De todas formas tengo mas de 25.


----------



## samaruc (24 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo llamarán a los que tengan el pasaporte covid, el resto no pueden viajar por Europa.



¿Seguro que no se va a enviar en vanguardia al personal a soltar estornudos y a babear en plan arma biológica?

De primeras los embichados, luego los no vacunados y a partir de ahí reemplazos hasta los que tengan la quinta dosis.

Cetmes e instrucción militar que nos ahorramos.


----------



## Burbuoso (24 Feb 2022)

70 años feminizando e infantilizando a la población y ahora querrian soldados??






It's a joke


----------



## Saco de papas (24 Feb 2022)

Yo me hago el muerto croqueta.. tendrán que llevarme rodando por el suelo. Peso mucho.

Ya si eso cuando avancen 10 metros que me den un arma, ahí se va a quedar.


----------



## Digamelon (24 Feb 2022)

Si he de ser carne de cañón, lo seré contra los que llevan 38 años puteándone y robándome.


----------



## Digamelon (24 Feb 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 956256


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Este es un foro de viejunos. A nuestros hijo lo mismo.

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noseyo (24 Feb 2022)

Para eso cobran los panchitos , negros de mierda que tienen nómina , voy yo a ir a matar a nadie cuando tenemos aquí que limpiar la casa , si me obligan la primera la bala va al mayor alto mando que tenga delante por traidor eso lo tengo claro


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Feb 2022)

Petición online para que Rusia libere al pueblo europeo de la dictadura corrupta y criminal de Bruselas


Yo no he votado a esta bruja. Ya está bien de que se rían de todos los que les pagan el sueldo y conspiren activa y públicamente contra los intereses de la mayoría de a quienes gobiernan. Sanciones a Rusia significa menos clientes para negocios europeos. Mas paro y pobreza. Idem con la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Los nuevos españoles de doble nacionalidad saldran hacia sudamerica echando ostias. Nadie va a combatir por este gobierno corrupto. Van a tener que declarar la ley marcial y restituir la pena de muerte por sedicion.


----------



## noseyo (24 Feb 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Como viruelo ponga armas en las manos a los civiles, demasiados de ellos van a apuntarle a su cabeza directamente.



Eso no lo dudes está nuestra casa sin limpiar además con Marruecos armándose para entrar en Canarias y Ceuta y Melilla


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Feb 2022)

No desesperéis que vuestros corazones se veran enardecidos con líderes como Abascal "el que no hizo la mili" figurando en primera linea de los combates que se avecinan, que los rusos quieren desnazificar.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Si no hay movilizacion general en toda la UE, Putin restaurará el Imperio sovietico hasta la RDA y el Elba.

Al tiempo. Y si pasa eso, la UE quedará disuelta.


----------



## _______ (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



También llegara a los que cobran pensión de incapacidad? Mi amigo lo cobra y es muy capaz de meterle dos tapones al general español


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Feb 2022)

Prefiero ir a la cárcel que a la guerra.


----------



## Gainsbourg (24 Feb 2022)

No soy lo suficientemente resiliente, tengo un vehículo diesel y no estoy vacunado.

Mala suerte.


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Feb 2022)

Yo me presento voluntario... a dar cobijo a 2-3 chortis ucras pizpiretas


----------



## skinnyemail (24 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo llamarán a los que tengan el pasaporte covid, el resto no pueden viajar por Europa.
> 
> Sería posible que llamasen a algún forero por el tema de los desequilibrios mentales para operaciones suicidas de falsa bandera, pero eso habría que hablarlo y votarlo entre todos.
> 
> Una lástima



Si no puedo viajar por que no estoy vacunado tampoco puedo ir a la guerra.
No podría subir al avión.Antes me paso al enemigo.


----------



## KriBBaXX (24 Feb 2022)

40 años y pico, no entro en cupo. Comere palomitas mientras marco mazadura para ser aqui señor de la guerra ante tanto derroido y soyboy.


----------



## manudan_85 (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Eso le pasará al pobre ignorate que viva donde ponga su D.N.I. Los que oficialmente vivimos en una taifa y realmente en otra lo tienen crudo de encontrarnos


----------



## Gorrión (24 Feb 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Para eso cobran los panchitos , negros de mierda que tienen nómina , voy yo a ir a matar a nadie cuando tenemos aquí que limpiar la casa , si me obligan la primera la bala va al mayor alto mando que tenga delante por traidor eso lo tengo claro



Es lo mismo que he pensado yo, si tienen cojones que me pongan un arma en la mano, ya veremos a quien me llevo por delante primero.


----------



## Gigatr0n (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Yo ya soy viejo para ir pero TE JURO que iría... solo por "golismear".


----------



## mondeja (24 Feb 2022)

Ojalá me den un rifle. Hago todo el paripé y cuando estemos camino de Rusia me llevo por delante a un pelotón de militontos.


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Feb 2022)

Nos van a dar armas para que nos demos la vuelta y nos confundamos de enemigos y acertemos.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> No me van a encontrar. De todas formas tengo mas de 25.



Creo que hasta los 30 o 35 eres apto, aunque tampoco podría asegurarlo.


----------



## IMPULSES (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Supongo que a usted también le llamarán a filas....


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (24 Feb 2022)

Si en algo somos afortunados es que nuestro gobierno sabe que en el momento que se armen civiles acaban muchos a las puertas de la Moncloa, por no hablar de que ese tipo de maniobras son para defensa en último recurso, sin instrucción militar no valemos una mierda en el frente de combate, ni como primera fila para ser carne de cañón, duraríamos cero.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (24 Feb 2022)

Si lo dice @Zparo reincidente estoy tranquilo. Nunca acierta


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Creo que hasta los 30 o 35 eres apto, aunque tampoco podría asegurarlo.



Tengo cargas familiares, no me van a llamar. Hay ninis nuncafollers suficientes.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## IMPULSES (24 Feb 2022)

Hasta 35 en principio, si luego falta gente ampliarán hasta 40 y si sigue faltando gente ampliarán hasta 45 .... a partir de esa edad consideran que solo sirves para pelar patatas en la cocina.


----------



## uberales (24 Feb 2022)

En cuanto vea cerca a los rusos, saco bandera blanca y les doy el mapa para ir a La Moncloa, con los restaurantes de camioneros mejores de nuestras carreteras y puticlubes...


----------



## Fargo (24 Feb 2022)

Mejor que no me llamen, sabotearía todas las operaciones y daría información a los rusos con todo lujo de detalles.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

Bla, bla ,bla,..que vayan los menas, que si no tienen huevos a venir a buscarme a mi casa, ¡que vayan la mujeres!...que me den un fusil y ya verán lo que les pasa..... bla, bla , bla.... ¡Patrañas! y más patrañas!.

*Caballeros, caballeros, llegado el momento tendrán que darlo todo por España, como es su deber.*

Por aquí había un hilo muy interesante en el cual se debatía porqué tenemos más de 200 generales en la reserva.
Para quienes no lo sepan, deben de saber que un general es un militar sobradamente cualificado para organizar un ejercito. Aquí tenemos 200 sentados en el banquillo, solo necesitan una orden y se pondrán a trabajar.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones




Yo ya soy viejo para ir al frente a pegar tiros así que me dejarían en la retaguardia cuidando de las refugiadas ucranianas que para eso si valgo todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Jojojojojo que me den un arma sí...tengo bien clarito contra quién usarla.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (24 Feb 2022)

No van a dar armas a civiles en España, no vaya a ser que empecemos a limpiar España de chusma y retomemos el rumbo de la nacion española.

Saben que, al menos una minoria de españoles aun tienen ese espiritu almogavar exterminador.


----------



## Ritalapollera (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Las mujeres, gays y extranjeros primero, ante todo inclusión y respeto.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Las mujeres, gays y extranjeros primero, ante todo inclusión y respeto.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Energia libre (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Usted es idiota o solo se lo hace


----------



## Chino Negro (24 Feb 2022)

Mi sueño era estar en Japón y ahora me envían a la guerra, al menos me pondré la armadura del Kendō y moriré con honor después de despedirme de Rie.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



me lo follo y luego me lo como
o al reves, segun tenga el dia


----------



## elCañonero (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Quedamos tu y yo y vemos quién es el hombre blandengue, venga. No vale llorar a la primera ostia que te comas


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

Si lo dice Zparo es que no van a llamar a nadie en toda España y vamos a poder verlo todo desde la TV 4k FULL HD 10NANOBITS mientras nos llegan paquetes de Aliexpress 24/7 nonstop.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

Tu y todo el mundo con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## elCañonero (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Bla, bla ,bla,..que vayan los menas, que si no tienen huevos a venir a buscarme a mi casa, ¡que vayan la mujeres!...que me den un fusil y ya verán lo que les pasa..... bla, bla , bla.... ¡Patrañas! y más patrañas!.
> 
> *Caballeros, caballeros, llegado el momento tendrán que darlo todo por España, como es su deber.*
> 
> ...



Que pena que no pises una mina y acabes a cachitos subnormal


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y si no te buscan en el curro . Y si no curras , adiós paga . Que vives rentas , congelación de cuentas




Jajaja oiga, que aquí hemos hecho los deberes hace mucho.

Por otro lado ya está uste dramatizando, uste a lo suyo


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

En Chile también gobierna el Psoe.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (24 Feb 2022)

En eso están pensando los del gobierno, en darnos un arma a los burbujos


----------



## imaginARIO (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Ojalá nos den un arma.
No creo que cometan ese error.

El cielo está nublado para que no veamos los movimientos aéreos, para eso nos fumigan.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (24 Feb 2022)

Como lleguen cartas de reclutamiento preveo aún más repentinitis de las habituales.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (24 Feb 2022)

Es obvio.


----------



## R_Madrid (24 Feb 2022)

Y si no estas pinchado tambien? Que peligro para el regimiento


----------



## silent lurker (24 Feb 2022)

Con reclutar a la brigada acorazada de machetes, sobra.


----------



## djvan (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



A ti también o tú si te salvas?


----------



## sasuke (24 Feb 2022)

mientras los white trash hispaniards van a morir a la guerra, los moronegros se quedarán en españa chupando del bote, al tiempo


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Feb 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Pues a robar, las viejas son objetivos faciles y suelen comprar cosas ricas. Todos hemos ayudado a nuestras abuelas. No dejarian otra salida, pero no pienso morir por los privilegios de los sodomitas, de las femicomunistas, ni por una mina de oro del que cagan el moro.
> 
> A mamarla subnocratas, 30 añitos jugando a la play costandoos 3000 pavos. Y si me fusilais, pues mira.... muerto no se pagan impuestos ni se curra. La bala cuesta dinero y enterrarme en la fosa tambien. Pero no sacais nada de mi palurdetes.
> 
> Los enemigos de España no estan en rusia, estan en España y algunos otros y otras en Belgica y Suiza.



Se te ha olvidado Rabat y Washington


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



¿Te lo han dicho gentes cercanas al Ibex mientras tomabáis café en los aledaños de la Bolsa ?


----------



## Soy forero (24 Feb 2022)

Lo llevan claro los de la OTAN


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Feb 2022)

ningún problema, nos rendiremos cuando lleguen los tanques rusos y entregaremos a nuestros líderes para que sean juzgados y ejecutados


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (24 Feb 2022)

Que manden a los menas que para eso los hemos mantenido. Carne de cañonazo. Yo estoy contra la guerra.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (24 Feb 2022)

No pasará. Anularon el servicio militar y el ejército se nutre de soldados con sueldo


----------



## The Replicant (24 Feb 2022)

Hay wifi en las trincheras?

taluecs


----------



## Polybolis (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



No, ya veremos si es tan valiente el mercenario follapsoes del militar hezpañol cuando tenga que pasar por cientos de miles de casas.

Globos de agua en el congelador, me van a sacar con los pies por delante.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (24 Feb 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Si la guerra fuese de españa contra otro pais si seria posible que recluten a civiles, pero la guerra rusia-ucrania aunque se mete la UE y la otan ni aun asi reclutarian civiles en españa. Reclutar civiles solo se usa para temas de defender ciudades, no para atacar, y menos para llevarlos a otro pais a guerresr con 0 instrucion militar.
> De hecho si ucrania recluta civiles se usaran solo para defensa de ciudades, no los enviaran al frente a luchar



Y la guerra de Vietnam?


----------



## Gonorrea (24 Feb 2022)

Embolos, rotores y bujias soy el misterio de la economía. 

Manejo cifras y datos y engaño a los humanoides gilivatios.

Te ordenare mi sacerdotisa y nos distorsionaremos de risa, hay que fundirlos deprisa.

Por Sampicon y Sartiricon, nadie sabe como parar la inflación. Quizá con una oración? Quizá con un gran cañón?

Hercios, vatios y turbinas, provoco crisis y ruinas...

VIVA LA ECONOMIA!! VIVA LA GUERRA FRIA!!!

VIVA EL MAL!!!! VIVA EL CAPITAL!!!!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones





Pero mira que eres retrasado, la edad media del foro son 55 años, ningún ejército quiere eso ni para carne de cañón.


A ver si algún moderador banea a este subnormal y deja de cagar hilos de mirda como este de una puta vez.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Feb 2022)

Pues yo soy reservista todavía. Y tengo todos los papeles en regla, y no soy tropa y nada más. Y la unidad en que fui de voluntario es de intervención rápida.
Por lo que las tengo todas, me temo. Os mentiría si os dijera que no acojona.

En fin, si pasamos a clusterfuck ya os mandaré fotos desde el frente.


----------



## Lady_A (24 Feb 2022)

¿no os flipais mucho?

Mandaran al ejercito profesional o aquellos que estuvieron en el ejercito y se salieron a otras profesiones. Que de hecho se hace.

Por ahora los reservistas que hicieron la mili creo que pueden estar tranquilos, no nos invaden a nosotros. Y los que hicieron la mili igual rondan los 50. ¿para que os van a llevar? Como no sea para hacer bulto


----------



## jota1971 (24 Feb 2022)

Yo por menos de 30.000 € netos /mes no voy, que uno es mercenario no un PRINGAAAAAOOOO...


----------



## Juanchufri (24 Feb 2022)

Mientras haya doritos en el frente, en las trincheras, habrá burbujeros.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

BOE.es - BOE-A-2011-5296 Real Decreto 383/2011, de 18 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Reservistas de las Fuerzas Armadas.







www.boe.es






*Artículo 50. Declaración general de reservistas obligatorios.*
Si no quedaran satisfechas las necesidades de la defensa nacional con la incorporación a las Fuerzas Armadas de reservistas voluntarios y de especial disponibilidad, el Consejo de Ministros solicitará del Congreso de los Diputados autorización para la declaración general de reservistas obligatorios.


*Artículo 51. Determinación del número de efectivos.*
1. Obtenida la autorización del artículo anterior, el Gobierno, mediante real decreto, establecerá las normas para la ejecución de las actuaciones que comporta la declaración general de reservistas obligatorios que afectará a todos los españoles, hombres y mujeres, que en el año cumplan una edad comprendida entre diecinueve y veinticinco años.

2. Las Administraciones públicas prestarán la colaboración necesaria para elaborar las listas correspondientes, proporcionando los datos que se requieran. La gestión de esta información se realizará conforme a la legislación sobre regulación del tratamiento automatizado de los datos de carácter personal.

3. La Subsecretaría de Defensa implantará un sistema informático susceptible de recibir y de tratar los datos que le proporcionen las Administraciones públicas para la elaboración de las listas de los potenciales reservistas obligatorios y determinará el procedimiento para dirigir y gestionar los correspondientes procesos de selección, que contendrá, al menos, lo siguiente:

*Artículo 59. Cese en la condición militar del reservista obligatorio.*
1. Los reservistas obligatorios perderán su condición militar al finalizar su activación en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas. Esta fecha no podrá ser, en ningún caso, superior al tiempo máximo de permanencia en la situación de activado que determine el Consejo de Ministros.

2. Durante el período de activación, los reservistas obligatorios perderán la condición militar por los siguientes motivos:

a) Condena por delito doloso o imposición de pena incompatible con la incorporación para prestar servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas.

b) Pérdida de las aptitudes y condiciones determinadas al acordarse la incorporación, cuando no sea posible asignársele otro destino.

c) El día 31 de diciembre del año en que cumpla 25 años de edad.



Un BOE vale más que 1000 palabras


----------



## Knabenschiessen (24 Feb 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Como viruelo ponga armas en las manos a los civiles, demasiados de ellos van a apuntarle a su cabeza directamente.



Si se llega a eso, os las darán cuando estéis ya en la frontera Ucraniano Polaca, antes no se arriesgarán.

Y a disfrutar siendo parte de la picadora de carne de la OTAN y Pancho Sanches. Y no,olvidéis gritar NO A LA GUERRA.


----------



## Soy forero (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> BOE.es - BOE-A-2011-5296 Real Decreto 383/2011, de 18 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Reservistas de las Fuerzas Armadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me libro, algo bueno tiene el haber nacido a principios de los 90


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Feb 2022)

Espero que nos den chalecos antibalas porque el fusil AK 12 ruso tiene munición 7,62x39 o más y los chalecos antibalas españoles no paran eso


----------



## Knabenschiessen (24 Feb 2022)

Espero envíen a macheteros Dominicanos y menas con cuchillos de fuerzas de élite y de choque. Serán el terror para los Spetnatz Rusos.



Y los Españoles de origen ya si eso otro día.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Me libro, algo bueno tiene el haber nacido a principios de los 90



sino 









Delito Doloso: concepto, regulación, requisitos y tipos


Te explicamos el concepto jurídico de delito doloso, qué tipos de delitos dolosos existen, su papel en el derecho penal, y más.




www.conceptosjuridicos.com


----------



## BeninExpress (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Yo no voté pertenecer a una organización anglosionista.

OTAN FUERA!!!


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Yo no voté pertenecer a una organización anglosionista.
> 
> OTAN FUERA!!!










Con psoe esto no habría pasado




oh wait...............


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Feb 2022)

Jajaja, a la mitad de maricas que hay les mandan a reclutar y se desmayan .

Tranquintio , putin en 3 días toma el país y luego paz


----------



## dinio amol (24 Feb 2022)

Primero habrá que hacer los 3 meses de instrucción, los tendrán que enseñar y poner en forma.


----------



## McRotor (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones




Que noooo que esta vez nuestras charos se van al frente y nosotros atendemos refugiadas que huyen de la guerra...


----------



## DarkNight (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Dios te oiga. Quiero un RIFLE, se lo pido por favor al ministerio de Defensa.

Con ese rifle lo usaré para ASUNTOS INTERNOS.

Alguien se apunta?


----------



## Benceno (24 Feb 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Buen momento para declararse mujer.
> 
> *La persona trans sólo tiene que acudir al Registro Civil para cambiar de género. Un funcionario le dará un formulario para declarar su voluntad de modificar el género de nacimiento: de hombre a mujer.*
> 
> ARREGLAO



Jajaja estaría bien.
El problema es qué con una guerra todas estas mariconadas absurdas se acaban de un plumazo.


----------



## Kflaas (24 Feb 2022)

En caso de ir a filas,creo, que ahora les toca ir a la guerra a nuestras empoderadas.

No quiero ser ningún marichulo opresor heteropatriarcal


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Prefiero ir a la cárcel que a la guerra.



En tiempo de guerra te fusilan, les va el poder y la vida en ello.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En tiempo de guerra te fusilan, les va el poder y la vida en ello.



Eso dice hollywood para que la gente no huya pero la realidad de todas las guerras habidas es otra


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## lascanteras723 (24 Feb 2022)

No se como nos libramos de las dos guerras mundiales. Espero que siga así...


----------



## Furymundo (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



primero nos ganamos su confianza.
despues le clavamos el cuchillo en el cuello 
y luego obviamente le quitamos el fusil y la municion que pueda tener.
tambien podemos rematarlo de un tiro y enterrarlo en el huerto mas proximo .
ahora tienes un fusil por lo que puedes enfrentarte a la poli.


----------



## samaruc (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Remero consentido (24 Feb 2022)

Y yo que creí que cuando pedro mandó la Blas de Lezo Putin se lo pensaría.
Debe estar tirando la Blas de Lezo, a estas horas, unos misiles... ansín de gordos y jrandes


----------



## Furymundo (24 Feb 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> No se como nos libramos de las dos guerras mundiales. Espero que siga así...



No sabes como nos libramos de la segunda ?


----------



## lascanteras723 (24 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> No sabes como nos libramos de la segunda ?



No niego su habilidad pero fue más por su propio interés de estar en el poder.


----------



## NXT (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Benceno (24 Feb 2022)

ahora después del circo del Coronavirus toca irnos a Ukrania a todos los españoles qué pagamos impuestos. A luchar por defender a los etarras , a Pedro Sanchez y al el feminismo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Feb 2022)

Gracias, si lo dices tú podemos estar tranquilos. No van a llamar a absolutamente nadie. Es un consuelo.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (24 Feb 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Como viruelo ponga armas en las manos a los civiles, demasiados de ellos van a apuntarle a su cabeza directamente.



Si son listos nos las darán cuando estemos en Ucrania


----------



## arrpak (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



a ti te llamarán el primero, prefieren a gilipollas nazis como tu


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Th89 (24 Feb 2022)

Soy un rebelde y un mal ciudadano, no tengo veneno en las venas ni pasaporte que lo certifique para coger un vuelo.

Que vayan tirando del ganado.


----------



## uberales (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Bla, bla ,bla,..que vayan los menas, que si no tienen huevos a venir a buscarme a mi casa, ¡que vayan la mujeres!...que me den un fusil y ya verán lo que les pasa..... bla, bla , bla.... ¡Patrañas! y más patrañas!.
> 
> *Caballeros, caballeros, llegado el momento tendrán que darlo todo por España, como es su deber.*
> 
> ...



200 de los cuales 150 son dinosaurios. Eso sí por debajo de generales puede haber gente bastante joven y muy bien preparada como dices.


----------



## ray merryman (24 Feb 2022)

Tengo dos carreras y un máster si me alistan con categoría de capitán como mínimo igual me lo pienso,pero como tropa chusquera que vaya Peter y su puta madre


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (24 Feb 2022)

Alucinante, como le dais credibilidad a semejante chalao. En fin, seguid zpareando seguid


----------



## zirick (24 Feb 2022)

Otra victoria de los pura sangre


----------



## Abort&cospelo (24 Feb 2022)

Que manden primero a los millones de moronegros, sudacas, rumanoides y toda la obra de mano barata que pulula por nuestro pais.


----------



## juanker (24 Feb 2022)

Si no viene con una caja con una AK, la citación ni la abro


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Tengo dos carreras y un máster si me alistan con categoría de capitán como mínimo igual me lo pienso,pero como tropa chusquera que vaya Peter y su puta madre



Como rey


----------



## Jeenyus (24 Feb 2022)

La única guerra en la que lucharía es en la de España por recuperar su soberanía, y aún así me lo tendría que pensar.


----------



## astroman (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



que gracioso eres.... te tenia que haber pillado la gerra del golfo del 91 en plena mili,dudo que hasta la hayas hecho
estuvimos acuartelados 2 semanas con todo el equipo preparado por si teniamos que que ir,menos mal que con la mierda de ejercito que habia no hubieramos pasado ni de la puerta de l cuartel


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Feb 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Pronosticos zparo. Nunca acierta una, qué raro



Además esta doblevacunado es un meme el cabron 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Feb 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Que manden primero a los millones de moronegros, sudacas, rumanoides y toda la obra de mano barata que pulula por nuestro pais.



Otro que está esperando que sean moroccos, como los que salvaron a Ejpaña el 36, los que ahora salven a Ucrania....


----------



## angrymorty (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Como rey



En el Armagedón están algunos como para elegir destino solo por tener unos papelillos xD.


----------



## Aeneas (24 Feb 2022)

A mí no. Según Draghi, Macron, Feijoo o Moreno Bonilla no soy un ciudadano con plenos derechos ¿Van a exigir estar vacunados también para que nos matemos por ellos?


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> En el Armagedón están algunos como para elegir destino solo por tener unos papelillos xD.



Pues con esos papeles se han librado de todas ellos y sus hijos


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> A mí no. Según Draghi, Macron, Feijoo o Moreno Bonilla no soy un ciudadano con plenos derechos ¿Van a exigir estar vacunados también para que nos matemos por ellos?



Solo deberían poder ir los vacunados puesto que los no vacunados no podemos viajar


----------



## rulifu (24 Feb 2022)

Y vamos a morir cienes de veces onemoretime


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Feb 2022)

Que ganas tengo de ver a *NIÑOS RATA FUSILADOS,* recibiendo las consecuencias de sus actos, defender al enemigo invasor en mitad de una guerra, creyendose que el mundo real es un vidiojuego


----------



## Palpatine (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Me va a comer la polla el chusquero o el que venga ! Que vayan los maricas o las feminazis por no decirte los moros o los negros a defender esta mierda de UE


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



desde el Real Decreto del 9 de Marzo del 2001 se desmiente su afirmacion
mas de 20 años sin mili, con dos generaciones mimadas y amariconadas con videojuegos, nihilismo, chachiguay, botellones, tik tok y marihuana por un tubo, han acabado con la posibilidad de que nada o nadie mueva un dedo por su pais (salvo contadas excepciones).

Aun les daran un chopo y no es que se disparen en un pie, es que simplemente se les caerá en el dedo gordo. Y si ya planteamos que ellas tambien iran... jjj.... ejej.... jjjj.... jujujuju.... jajajjajaja

ya llegamos tarde para eso


----------



## Lemavos (24 Feb 2022)

A mi me gustaría ver a putin y a abascal en primera línea de fuego jugándose la vida. Pero me parece a mi que esos 2 están solo en despachos provocando muertes de gente inocente.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Feb 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Espero que nos den chalecos antibalas porque el fusil AK 12 ruso tiene munición 7,62x39 o más y los chalecos antibalas españoles no paran eso



Los chalecos que usa el ejército para ese calibre , incluso creo que también el 7,62x51


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y si no te buscan en el curro . Y si no curras , adiós paga . Que vives rentas , congelación de cuentas



Pues le pego un tiro al alcalde de mi ayuntamiento y al Dueso a vivir de puta madre.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Feb 2022)

Estoy en Ucrania. Quien quiera información de primera mano que pregunte por aquí.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (24 Feb 2022)

id preparando palomitas y en cantidades industriales  
sin carnet perruno no se cruzan fronteras covidianos traernos algun recuerdo de por esos lares o quedaos por ahy mejor asi dejais de dar la brasa


----------



## Poncio (24 Feb 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> A mí no. Según Draghi, Macron, Feijoo o Moreno Bonilla no soy un ciudadano con plenos derechos ¿Van a exigir estar vacunados también para que nos matemos por ellos?



Te vacunan después de pelarte y listo, a ver si te crees que a mi, o a los trescientos borregos que estábamos en la fila nos preguntaron o nos dijeron que coño nos pinchaban en cada hombro a la vez, antes de empezar la instrucción.


----------



## Ponix (24 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy viejo y con gafas. Dadme a vuestras novias, yo las cuido.


----------



## Okiali (24 Feb 2022)

Con la edad que tengo lo dudo mucho que me quieran para algo.
Anda que no hay jovenzuelos y jovenzuelas antes que yo


----------



## Gothaus (24 Feb 2022)

Llamar, llamarán. Otra cosa es que contestemos o vayamos.


----------



## legio (24 Feb 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Pues le pego un tiro al alcalde de mi ayuntamiento y al Dueso a vivir de puta madre.



Más condena es vivir en Santoña.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Ley y articulo por favor?


----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (24 Feb 2022)

Pues como cuando me llamaron los del sergas para cacunarme. Bloqueo de num y que me vengan a buscar si quieren


----------



## Vayavaya (24 Feb 2022)

Guai, haremos bailecitos desde el frente y los subiremos al tik tok.


----------



## Drobed Yug (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Y si no te buscan en el curro . Y si no curras , adiós paga . Que vives rentas , congelación de cuentas



Si, si...









Canadá ordena fallidamente que wallets personales congelen bitcoins


Canadá va por los bitcoins de Freedom Convoy imponiendo una medida que obliga a congelar los fondos, pero una wallet le explica que no tiene acceso.




www-criptonoticias-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Giordano Bruno (24 Feb 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A la primera octavilla que recoja con propaganda del Psoe me paso al otro bando cantando el glorioso himno de Rusia.



Y te asuran de putita los soldados Rusos y saber porque porque NO ERES RUSO.


----------



## Tales90 (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Diras hombres y mujeres e incluso hombras y mujeros no seas machista ni homófobo. Todos tenemos el derecho de morir por España no solo hombres blancos en edad militar.


----------



## MrDanger (24 Feb 2022)

Que vayan los menas. Paguita condicionada a servicio militar.

Aunque a lo mejor no es buena idea armarles.

PD: ¿Qué fue del "no a la guerra"?


----------



## Don Pascual (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hulagu (24 Feb 2022)

Llamarán a paguiteros y demás morralla que esté cobrando subsidios .nos ahorramos los subsidios y nos libramos de esta lacra. unidad kamikaze


----------



## Felson (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Solo pueden ir vacunados.


----------



## JyQ (24 Feb 2022)

Las guerras por parte de países avanzados ya no las hacen chavales reclutados a la fuerza, es cosa de ejércitos profesionales.
De hecho ya ni hacen falta soldados.


----------



## spala (24 Feb 2022)

pero si eres pcr positivo no vas no? no vaya a ser q contagies al enemigo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Feb 2022)

Primero los parasitos publicos del Estado y las feminazis


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Solo pueden ir vacunados.



No te preocupes. Te vacunarán y luego te dejarán sin dientes de una hostia.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (24 Feb 2022)

Me informan que Herrehon de menos país se ha unido a las filas de Cuba para el apoyar la marcha pacífica Putiniana


----------



## Avidiuscasio (24 Feb 2022)

Seguro ya lo dijeron, pero repito:

Irá a la guerra, su puta madre.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Feb 2022)

Una idea cojonuda, darle armas a los hombres españoles.

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Avispa (24 Feb 2022)

Las consecuencias de este conflicto son desconocidas pero seguro que habrá mucho dolor. A nosotros de momento nos toca pagar para que otros vayan, en nuestro nombre, a dar tiros y tirar bombas.


----------



## chicken (24 Feb 2022)

Que vayan los etnianos, canis, menas y negros de las pateras. Al menos, que sirvan para algo.


----------



## zirick (24 Feb 2022)

Van a tener trajes para tanto nini seboso?
No vais a durar ni un minuto.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> desde el Real Decreto del 9 de Marzo del 2001 se desmiente su afirmacion
> mas de 20 años sin mili, con dos generaciones mimadas y amariconadas con videojuegos, nihilismo, chachiguay, botellones, tik tok y marihuana por un tubo, han acabado con la posibilidad de que nada o nadie mueva un dedo por su pais (salvo contadas excepciones).
> 
> Aun les daran un chopo y no es que se disparen en un pie, es que simplemente se les caerá en el dedo gordo. Y si ya planteamos que ellas tambien iran... jjj.... ejej.... jjjj.... jujujuju.... jajajjajaja
> ...



Educados por la generación langosta la mas sumisa y cobarde ni una huelga aun sin cobrar


----------



## Sardónica (24 Feb 2022)

La gente no se creía que Putin iba a ocupar Ucrania, la.ocupa.
La gente no se creía que iba a haber guerra y la va a haber.

Solo hay que ver que se han traído a medio África para sustituir las bajas y poner la semilla.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



No se lo cree nadie


----------



## riggedd (24 Feb 2022)

Y se devuelve...


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

«Biden me aseguró que Ucrania no va a ser aceptada en la OTAN», afirmó Putin


El Presidente Joe Biden me comunicó que «Ucrania no va a ser aceptada en la OTAN, es más, algún tipo de moratoria será posible» aseguró Putin




www.analitica.com


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Feb 2022)

¨hombres blandegues¨ ..como decía el fary jajaj


----------



## Mizraim (24 Feb 2022)

Tengo problemas neurologicos y he estado medicado durante años, soy peligroso y por ende no soy apto para ir al frente, una pena.

Pero os envio toda la suerte del mundo a los afortunados.


----------



## The Master (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Me va a venir muy bien para limpiarme el ojete cuando se acabe el papel de culo


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Feb 2022)

legio dijo:


> Más condena es vivir en Santoña.



Totalmente de acuerdo. A mí que me dejen en Somo. Pero si hay guerra y me llaman a filas, al dueso


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

La nueva ley del servicio militar permitirá a los políticos librarse de la 'mili'


El proyecto de ley del servicio militar, cuya admisión a trámite fue probada ayer por el pleno del Congreso, abre la puerta a la posibilidad de que lo




elpais.com





El proyecto de ley del servicio militar, cuya admisión a trámite fue probada ayer por el pleno del Congreso, abre la puerta a la posibilidad de que los jóvenes encuadrados en partidos políticos que ocupan argos de elección popular en Cortes, asambleas autonómicas o ayuntamientos se libren de la mili sin realizar ningúna prestación sustitutoria, al contrario que los objetores

de 1991


----------



## Alf_ET (24 Feb 2022)

Primero que vayan los soldaos pofesionales


----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 Feb 2022)

No pueden mandar a esta purria. Los rusos se morirían de risa xD


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues yo soy reservista todavía. Y tengo todos los papeles en regla, y no soy tropa y nada más. Y la unidad en que fui de voluntario es de intervención rápida.
> Por lo que las tengo todas, me temo. Os mentiría si os dijera que no acojona.
> 
> En fin, si pasamos a clusterfuck ya os mandaré fotos desde el frente.



Tranquilo, si le llaman será para que colabore en instruir mínimamente a la masa de ninis nucafollers que van a ser reclutados si esta locura sigue adelante.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo llamarán a los que tengan el pasaporte covid, el resto no pueden viajar por Europa.
> 
> Sería posible que llamasen a algún forero por el tema de los desequilibrios mentales para operaciones suicidas de falsa bandera, pero eso habría que hablarlo y votarlo entre todos.
> 
> Una lástima




jajajajajajajajajajaja BRVTAL


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Primero que vayan los soldaos pofesionales



Primero van los profesionales, voluntarios, luego los de especial disponibilidad y si el congreso lo aprueba los de 18 a 25



*Artículo 50. Declaración general de reservistas obligatorios.*
Si no quedaran satisfechas las necesidades de la defensa nacional con la incorporación a las Fuerzas Armadas de reservistas voluntarios y de especial disponibilidad, el Consejo de Ministros solicitará del Congreso de los Diputados autorización para la declaración general de reservistas obligatorios.

*Artículo 51. Determinación del número de efectivos.*
1. Obtenida la autorización del artículo anterior, el Gobierno, mediante real decreto, establecerá las normas para la ejecución de las actuaciones que comporta la declaración general de reservistas obligatorios que afectará a todos los españoles, hombres y mujeres, que en el año cumplan una edad comprendida entre diecinueve y veinticinco años.

*Artículo 59. Cese en la condición militar del reservista obligatorio.*
1. Los reservistas obligatorios perderán su condición militar al finalizar su activación en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas. Esta fecha no podrá ser, en ningún caso, superior al tiempo máximo de permanencia en la situación de activado que determine el Consejo de Ministros.

2. Durante el período de activación, los reservistas obligatorios perderán la condición militar por los siguientes motivos:

a) Condena por delito doloso o imposición de pena incompatible con la incorporación para prestar servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas.

b) Pérdida de las aptitudes y condiciones determinadas al acordarse la incorporación, cuando no sea posible asignársele otro destino.

c) El día 31 de diciembre del año en que cumpla 25 años de edad.


----------



## lefebre (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Y a la vuelta del frente, vuestras casas okupadas y mujeres violadas. Porque los menas, gitanos y sudamericanos no irán. Ni que lo viera.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (24 Feb 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> La gente no se creía que Putin iba a ocupar Ucrania, la.ocupa.
> La gente no se creía que iba a haber guerra y la va a haber.
> 
> Solo hay que ver que se han traído a medio África para sustituir las bajas y poner la semilla.



No ha ocupado Ucrania, ha asentado lineas de defensa en las dos republicas independientes rusofonas que llevan a tortas desde el 2014, solo que hasta ahora al mundo le importaba una higa y ahora sale por la tv


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> No ha ocupado Ucrania, ha asentado lineas de defensa en las dos republicas independientes rusofonas que llevan a tortas desde el 2014, solo que hasta ahora al mundo le importaba una higa y ahora sale por la tv



incluso en 2003 ya se las daban, por no decir que desde el año 800 están en guerra permanente aun cuando tenían otros nombres


----------



## lefebre (24 Feb 2022)

De todas formas ya han movilizado miles de soldados y han llegado ya Polonia: Americanos, Canadiendes y Británicos. Tiene gracia que no hayan movilizado a ningún Europeo para 'defender' Europa.
Quizás de necesitar más gente, recluten también a los jóvenes americanos, canadienses y de uk, y a nosotros nos dejen tranquilos. Qué buena gente.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> De todas formas ya han movilizado miles de soldados y han llegado ya Polonia: Americanos, Canadiendes y Británicos. Tiene gracia que no hayan movilizado a ningún Europeo para 'defender' Europa.
> Quizás de necesitar más gente, recluten también a los jóvenes americanos, canadienses y de uk, y a nosotros nos dejen tranquilos. Qué buena gente.



Los americanos no van ni a sacar a los suyos de ucrania si la invaden y lo mismo la otan


----------



## Stamatiste (24 Feb 2022)

Irán solo los vacunados, los demas somos apestados que no podemos viajar.
Nos quedaremos en retaguardia para luchar en guerra civil contra la moronegrada, a la que derrotaremos armados de paletillas de jamón y contratos de trabajo de 40 horas por el SMI.
Despues repoblaremos Ejpaña con nuestro semen puro y viril y tendremos una gloriosa muerte por kiki.
Las calles del siglo XXII llevarán nuestros nombres.


----------



## Gorkako (24 Feb 2022)

No se va mover un dedo, pondrán sanciones y dejarán soldados en las fronteras con ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (24 Feb 2022)

No estoy vacunado, no puedo ni salir de mi propio país sin pasaporte covic, suerte compatriotas bozalerdos.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Y que sepais que si hay guerra en Europa, no habrá medicinas o estaran a precio de oro, diabeticos, transplantados, sidoso, enfermos del corazon, infartados, cancer, todo el suministro va aquedar parado. Los que no puedan vivir solamente a base de agua y alimentos morirán.


----------



## BitJoros (24 Feb 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Bitcoin



Suerte llenando el carro con BTC en el carrefour.
Ah no, que tienes que pasarlo a fiat para comprar...ah no, que no tienes cuenta, esta congelada.
Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

Quizás, como ha comentado ya un forero, no sea una carta certificada del Ayuntamiento donde el mozo esta empadronado la que le llame a cumplir con su deber.

Es más probable que sea un SMS, Whatsapp o PDF. Pero yo no descartaría la carta del Alcalde.


----------



## lefebre (24 Feb 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> No estoy vacunado, no puedo ni salir de mi propio país sin pasaporte covic, suerte compatriotas bozalerdos.



No tan deprisa. A ti te usarán de proyectil humano, para que les contagies a todos.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No tan deprisa. A ti te usarán de proyectil humano, para que les contagies a todos.



Según los medios los no vacunados somos peores que el virus de la peste ni a 300 kilómetros pueden acercarse


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (24 Feb 2022)

Que se anden con cuidado los rusos, que como España les mande a sus comandos paracaidistas se quedan sin farolas en cero coma.


----------



## Murnau (24 Feb 2022)

Van a tener que ponernos collares con explosivos estilo películas de ciencia ficción para que no desertemos en masa. Sería una escena estilo Braveheart cuando los irlandeses cruzan corriendo el campo de batalla y se abrazan descojonados con los escoceses mientras les enseñan el culo a los ingleses.

Yo se algo de ruso, pero conviene ir aprendiéndolo bien desde ya. Si me alistan fingiré hasta el último momento. Dar la vida luchando contra el NWO pedo satánico que nos gobierna sería lo más grande. Ganarse el Valhalla.

Estos subnormales se han pensado que entre charos españordas y mujeres femeninas y respetuosas rusas no sabemos qué nos conviene.
Por no hablar de que estar en contra de Rusia es estar a favor de feminismo, moronegros, y demás basura.

Es más creo que debemos hacer todo lo posible por ayudar a Rusia, abrir cuenta en sus bancos, comprar en sus comercios, etc.


----------



## AssGaper (24 Feb 2022)

Llamaran a filas a no vacunados y entonces vacunaran forzosamente por lo militar como pedía Revilla, con la escusa del reclutamiento. Esta cantado.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Feb 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Llamaran a filas a no vacunados y entonces vacunaran forzosamente por lo militar como pedía Revilla, con la escusa del reclutamiento. Esta cantado.



No lo veo se podria montar una gorda.


----------



## Maerum (24 Feb 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Que se anden con cuidado los rusos, que como España les mande a sus comandos paracaidistas se quedan sin farolas en cero coma.


----------



## uberales (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Quizás, como ha comentado ya un forero, no sea una carta certificada del Ayuntamiento donde el mozo esta empadronado la que le llame a cumplir con su deber.
> 
> Es más probable que sea un SMS, Whatsapp o PDF. Pero yo no descartaría la carta del Alcalde.



Si fuera una carta como la de los alcaldes de ¿móstoles?


----------



## Hrodrich (24 Feb 2022)

A los que hay que enviaros allí es a la langostada para acelerar vuestra extinción ya de una reputa vez.


----------



## elchicho47 (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Pasando, estoy mayor para estos trotes


----------



## AssGaper (24 Feb 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> No lo veo se podria montar una gorda.



La han montado gorda para hacer esto.
Liaron una falsa pandemia para inocular millones un veneno que pone fecha de caducidad a la gente, amen de tomarles muestras geneticas para engordar ua base de datos para saber qué fin.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

En todas las guerras, a los soldados les dicen que solo va a ser cosa de un par de meses y podrán volver a casa.
Pero más tarde, cuando están en el frente pasan los meses y los años, y la guerra sigue, los hombres van muriendo y deben de ser reemplazados por otros hombres.


----------



## Scarjetas (24 Feb 2022)

Yo soy esencial!!, Mientras estaba todo Cristo en casa tocándose los cojones, yo estaba cogiendo barcos, aviones y he trabajado más que en mi puta vida. Si me llaman a filas, pués iré, que remedio, ahora, en primera fila no creo que me pongan, ahí irán los escribas como tú.
Yo estaré muy por detrás reparando infraestructura


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Feb 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> La han montado gorda para hacer esto.
> Liaron una falsa pandemia para inocular millones un veneno que pone fecha de caducidad a la gente, amen de tomarles muestras geneticas para engordar ua base de datos para saber qué fin.



Para eso nos nukean false flag y a tomar por culo.

el maximo accionista de spotify y moderna ha salido del juego.

quieren inocular pero ya dijo bill que ahora fallaron, sera con el proximo patogeno.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (24 Feb 2022)

¿Mocoso? Como se nota que no has hecho la mili, muerdealmohadas comedoritos.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No te preocupes. Te vacunarán y luego te dejarán sin dientes de una hostia.



Mucha fantasía sexual reprimida, te da positivo Don Pascual, sin comentarios. Ignore.


----------



## Max da Costa (24 Feb 2022)

Lo que no te mata te fortalece.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si fuera una carta como la de los alcaldes de ¿móstoles?



La carta:

"Estimado vecino, en estos momentos tan difíciles por los que todos estamos pasando, le recuerdo su deber como ciudadano de participar en la defensa de nuestra nación.
Estando usted empadronado en nuestro municipio, tal y como consta en nuestros ficheros de estadística y siguiendo las instrucciones de la delegación de gobierno, deberá presentarse en el plazo de 15 días naturales desde el recibo de esta notificación en la dirección que se le indica más abajo."

Fdo. El Alcalde.


----------



## uberales (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> La carta:
> 
> "Estimado vecino, en estos momentos tan difíciles por los que todos estamos pasando, le recuerdo su deber como ciudadano de participar en la defensa de nuestra nación.
> Estando usted empadronado en nuestro municipio, tal y como consta en nuestros ficheros de estadística y siguiendo las instrucciones de la delegación de gobierno, deberá presentarse en el plazo de 15 días naturales desde el recibo de esta notificación en la dirección que se le indica más abajo."
> ...



Pues a mi no me llega, no estoy empadronado...


----------



## Camarlengolazo (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> En todas las guerras, a los soldados les dicen que solo va a ser cosa de un par de meses y podrán volver a casa.
> Pero más tarde, cuando están en el frente pasan los meses y los años, y la guerra sigue, los hombres van muriendo y deben de ser reemplazados por otros hombres.



Si,x que para esto,seguro que las mujeres no quieren no igualdad.
Usarán la táctica de hay que miedo tengo me echo a llorar,o la que nunca les falla,a quien se la tengo que chupar.


----------



## Mahbes (24 Feb 2022)

El viruelo ya ha amenazado a Putin, " eso no quedará así", al "loro" pues.


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Felson (24 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No te preocupes. Te vacunarán y luego te dejarán sin dientes de una hostia.



Al menos, así alguien se tendrá que hacer responsable, no como hasta ahora.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (24 Feb 2022)

Aquí nos lo tomamos a risa, pero está pasando algo realmente grave. Están entrando un montón de hombres rusos con rabo en otro país sin pase verde, ni una triste PCR, con carros de combate diesel echando humo.

Europa debe responder con autoridad. Exijo que vaya una comisión con Ursula von der Leyen, Greta Zumber, Irene Montero y si quieren, las Femen. Las normas son las normas. Aquí nadie invade nada hasta que tengan pase verde, vehículos eléctricos, curso de masculinidades moñigonas y cuota de negrxs.

También puede ser que vivamos en un decorado de cartón piedra, que se viene abajo en cuanto pasa algo real.


----------



## elchicho47 (24 Feb 2022)

Ukrainian brides: online dating and marriage agency


Beautiful Russian and Ukrainian women for love and marriage. Best dating service with real Ukraine brides profiles.




www.brideukraine.com


----------



## The Sentry (24 Feb 2022)

A mi lo que me gusta es que me la chupen...


----------



## Guillotin (24 Feb 2022)

¿Marruecos tiene algún tratado de extradición con España?.
Es por ir pensando a que lugar deberían ir a expatriarse los que reciban la notificación del Ayuntamiento y no estén por la labor de presentarse.


----------



## Gonorrea (24 Feb 2022)

Alguien sabe como se dice "no dispareis, soy subnormal" en ruso?


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Feb 2022)

*¿Por? ¿No querían los pesebreros estados pandemistas y su borregada totalitarismo, obediendica a la OMS-China y NOM? pues ya lo tienen; lo han declarado oficialmente Putin y XiJiping en su alianza y manifiesto de Pekin. *
Si no saben perder, que vayan sus kakunados aplauididores acompañando a su líder Biden con la rabieta y el covidpass en el bolsillo. Además, lo de que el estado de rifles a todo el mundo, seguro quen ya se han dado cuenta de que no es muy buena idea.

Los antiplandemistas tras lo acontecido en esta fase, debemos ser optimistas, estábamos preparados para lo peor y dispuestos a todo, ruina incluida, con tal de ver caer en masa a esa escoria cobarde, pues ya está, ahora nos toca estar tranquilos, esperar 3 años al retorno de otras políticas en USA y ver por donde va el Nuevo Orden Mundial, que hostia arriba o abajo, mucho más asco que el otro, no puede dar.

*"¡Y ESTA POR LA BORREGADA!"*


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Feb 2022)

Yo paso de levantarme antes de las 11am


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿Marruecos tiene algún tratado de extradición con España?.
> Es por ir pensando a que lugar deberían ir a expatriarse los que reciban la notificación del Ayuntamiento y no estén por la labor de presentarse.



Lo mejor es presentarse, coger lo que haga falta y montar milicias contra los tentáculos del Estado; juro empezar por Sabin Etxea.


----------



## Padre_Karras (24 Feb 2022)

Debes de creer que esto va a ser como una guerra de trincheras y cargas de caballería.
Soltarán unos cuantos pepinazos pactados en puntos estratégicos; decretarán el estado de sitio y nos encerrarán en casa otra vez a aplaudir y ver la puta tele todo el día, esta vez con la excusa de la radiación, que igual ni es para tanto y la gente morirá en casa de miedo, de hambre, de asco o por los efectos de las vacunas, pero te dirán que han muerto porque les ha caído encima un misil y vete tú a saber. Cada día te darán el parte de muertos de guerra como antes con el covid, apuesto que hasta sale el doctor Carballo reciclado en experto en estrategia militar y todo.


----------



## Trucha (24 Feb 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se dice "no dispareis, soy subnormal" en ruso?



не стреляй, я ненормальный

De nada.

Por cierto, yo pienso ir a la guerra a defender a mi guapo presidente con furia porcina.

Pero…


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Aviso de redirección


----------



## SeñorLobo (24 Feb 2022)

Los mismos retrasados que hace una semana insultaban a los que, como era normal, decían que iba a haber guerra sí o sí, resulta que no sólo son negacionistas de la guerra, si no, ¡oh sorpresa! de la vacuna Covid.
No os preocupéis, que los retrasaditos siempre se han librado de la mili.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (24 Feb 2022)

¿¿Hasta qué edad es legal reclutar en españa o es razonable?? 29???

Pilla a los de 50?? 40?? Qué pasa con la instrucción que dura 2-3 meses mínimo??


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ¿¿Hasta qué edad es legal reclutar en españa o es razonable?? 29???
> 
> Pilla a los de 50?? 40?? Qué pasa con la instrucción que dura meses??




18 a 25

Y la fuente el boe






BOE.es - BOE-A-2011-5296 Real Decreto 383/2011, de 18 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Reservistas de las Fuerzas Armadas.







www.boe.es


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (24 Feb 2022)

Me la paso por el forro la citación. Y si me obligan tal cual me dan el arma abro fuego contra los mismos que me la han dado.


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (24 Feb 2022)

Que vayan las funcionarias de ayuntamientos y 
Autonomías que tienen chollitos que defender


----------



## rory (24 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Nadie está teniendo en cuenta las previsiones de población para el 2025 en Hispania? hablaban de 24 minolles de humanoides.. se trasca el majedio? Prometerán 17 chortinas ukrañas virgenes a los floreros inmolados en la guerra.



Deagel lo dejó escrito.


----------



## rory (24 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Nadie está teniendo en cuenta las previsiones de población para el 2025 en Hispania? hablaban de 24 minolles de humanoides.. se trasca el majedio? Prometerán 17 chortinas ukrañas virgenes a los floreros inmolados en la guerra.



Deagel lo dejó escrito.


----------



## galdubat (24 Feb 2022)

Los cabos que puteban a los soldados en la guerra civil...caian al primer descuido por fuego de "hay amigooo".


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> Los cabos que puteban a los soldados en la guerra civil...caian al primer descuido por fuego de "hay amigooo".



Fragging


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (24 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



Es un error creer que solo ellos tienen armas y cojones.

No me han dejado entrar a tomar un café a un bar ahora debo ir a pegar tiros a una tierra extraña a gente que nada me ha hecho.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (24 Feb 2022)

Por el ministro Iceta voy a la guerra a morir


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (24 Feb 2022)

Que me llamen que me alisto con los Rusos.
DE NADA.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (24 Feb 2022)

Estoy deseando ir a la guerra para defender esto:


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Feb 2022)

Pero cómo me van a llamar? Tengo un sopipando dado, por las tías, por las tías, para 46 años. Quillo, en mi casa ya cumplimos: Cuatros, seis años de mili.


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (24 Feb 2022)

Y de regalo por cada alistamiento, una charla feminista sobre los espacios seguros para la mujer ¡Totalmente Gratis! 

Y si morís en combate desde el gobierno nos comprometemos a donar un euro para la investigación del cáncer de mama...No me neguéis que así con perspectiva de género, da gusto ir a suicidarse contra el imperioso y arrollador ejército ruso.


----------



## Chocochomocho (24 Feb 2022)

rory dijo:


> Deagel lo dejó escrito.



Top 3 fotos de perfil de la internet.


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## enriquepastor (24 Feb 2022)

enriquepastor dijo:


> Y sonarte en cada lugar que entres.
> 
> Y en el transporte público, hacer que hablas por teléfono y decir que notas como fiebre jajajaj



Prueba o fuente?

Sino tarjeta amarilla...


----------



## SaRmY (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## PEPEYE (24 Feb 2022)

Tengo mas de 60 años y muy proximo a jubilarme, y eso que hice la mili como sargento


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Feb 2022)

Como decían los italianos después de la batalla de Piave, es mejor vivir un día de León que cien años de oveja, es una pena que los ucranianos más jóvenes no piensen así y sean unos cobardicas que están más pendientes de TikTok e Instagram que de empuñar una Ingram y defender su país. Si eres tan valiente como para amenazar lo tienes que ser para atacar, defenderte y asumir las consecuencias de tus actos... el resto son bravatas cutres de bocachanclas que siempre acaban mal, en política y en la vida en general. 


Rusia vuelve a demostrar que tiene fe en sí misma como nación y que tiene un vozdh, un líder al frente de su nave.


----------



## Decipher (25 Feb 2022)

Que ganas de ir a la guerra.


----------



## pamplinero (25 Feb 2022)

Si vas alla y en mitad de la batalla, te plantas, cruzas los dedos y dices "cruci", o extiendes los brazos y dices "tulipan", no te atacan.


----------



## AMP (25 Feb 2022)

Me imagino una carga de soldaditos de la OTAN trivacunados muriendo la mitad de repentinitis en mitad de la batalla


Guillotin dijo:


> La carta:
> 
> "Estimado vecino, en estos momentos tan difíciles por los que todos estamos pasando, le recuerdo su deber como ciudadano de participar en la defensa de nuestra nación.
> Estando usted empadronado en nuestro municipio, tal y como consta en nuestros ficheros de estadística y siguiendo las instrucciones de la delegación de gobierno, deberá presentarse en el plazo de 15 días naturales desde el recibo de esta notificación en la dirección que se le indica más abajo."
> ...



" Estimado alcalde, sé dónde vives

Fdo. Un vecino"


----------



## pr0orz1337 (25 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Cuando vaya un sargento chisquero de la legión por su casa con un fusil ya veremos si es tan valiente usted



A ver si es él tan valiente de darnos el fusil para unirnos a la tropa...Más le vale que su pecho sea tan antibalas como el de superman porque su valentia no le va a salvar la vida.

¿¿Para que iban a querer ellos a un soldado enemigo sospechoso?? Eres más util al bando ruso como infiltrado en las filas enemigas.

¡Oh, vaya! Es ahí donde quieren meterte.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Feb 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Buen momento para declararse mujer.
> 
> *La persona trans sólo tiene que acudir al Registro Civil para cambiar de género. Un funcionario le dará un formulario para declarar su voluntad de modificar el género de nacimiento: de hombre a mujer.*
> 
> ARREGLAO



Ehhhhh, creo que no. Según esto reservistas pueden ser hombres y mujeres desde 19 a 25 años

*Artículo 51. Determinación del número de efectivos.*
1. Obtenida la autorización del artículo anterior, el Gobierno, mediante real decreto, establecerá las normas para la ejecución de las actuaciones que comporta la *declaración general de reservistas obligatorios que afectará a todos los españoles, hombres y mujeres*, que en el año cumplan una edad comprendida entre diecinueve y veinticinco años.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Feb 2022)

Que vayan estas y las charos del psoe/podemos de PEDO SANDEZ... y salen todos corriendo....


----------



## ecoñomixta (25 Feb 2022)

Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones
[/QUOTE]
Y con los menores de 40 qué harán? Nos pondrán unas gafas de metaverso con el counter strike? Porque ya me dirás qué filas pueden reclutar con 20 años sin "mili"


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Feb 2022)

Los mayores de 40 seguiremos comiendo doritos en burbuja.
Por cierto el otro día me compre un paquete pequeño, que ricos los jodios... pero mejor no abusar.

Bueno, hablando en serio: Dejaros de pajas mentales, en una hipotética confrontación porque la OTAN se decida a echarles un cable, irán los del ejercito profesional. Sólo se movilizaria al populacho en caso de que a Putin le entrara Bonapartitis aguda y hubiera que defender ciudades y calles de nuestra amada EXPAÑA (como ha pasado por desgracia en UCRANIA) y la empezara a liar parda y llegara hasta aquí, y eso implicaria pasar por varios paises, vamos, en definitiva la III LIADA PARDA MUNDIAL.

Claro, que es mucho imaginar.... pero..... también decia el Doctor ALMENDRAS que sólo habría como mucho dos o tres casos de covid y ya vemos como ha sido la pelicula ....

He visto el programa de HORIZONTE donde ponian imagenes, la de un soldado joven mandando un mensaje por video a sus padres diciendo "Tranquilos papá y mamá, todo saldrá bien", con una cara de angustia que helaba el alma.

También ha salido una reportera que hablaba con iker, que estaba la pobre cagada de miedo y se le notaba en lo más hondo del alma.

Ahora con las rrss e internet, el horror de una guerra se puede vivir, y es muy fácil empatizar, francamente ver las imagenes y los primeros videos me ha dejado HELADO.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (25 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¿Marruecos tiene algún tratado de extradición con España?.
> Es por ir pensando a que lugar deberían ir a expatriarse los que reciban la notificación del Ayuntamiento y no estén por la labor de presentarse.



¿Hay descuento en lápidas para oficiales si se compran en pack de 6? Porque las van a usar rápido, dado que las armas a día de hoy tienen una cadencia de fuego brutal, así como las granadas de mano se han popularizado en los arsenales militares.

El soldado díscolo analfabeto proviniente del ambiente rural que otrora mataría solo al sargento en una discusión por el rancho con poca sustancia o por no poder ordeñar a su vaca Lola, antes de ser reducido y sometido a consejo de guerra, ahora es un masculinista universitario que sabe perfectamente la doctrina militar de Von Clausewitz y tiene la capacidad, la motivación, la oportunidad y los medios de llevarse por delante a toda la plana mayor y le importa 3 pimientos inmolarse porque no le espera familia en la "madre patria". 

La familia era el "pegamento social" de la civilización occidental heteropatriarcal...Con el feminazismo el hombre pasa a ser libre como el viento y dueño último de sus decisiones y sus valores por encima de aquellos que quieran imponerles ideologías moradas cancerígenas. El Estado ha perdido cualquier atisbo de control sobre la masculinidad y ante un escenario bélico es el Estado quien lo necesita imperiosamente.


----------



## Migue111 (25 Feb 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Buen momento para declararse mujer.
> 
> *La persona trans sólo tiene que acudir al Registro Civil para cambiar de género. Un funcionario le dará un formulario para declarar su voluntad de modificar el género de nacimiento: de hombre a mujer.*
> 
> ARREGLAO



de repente 20 millones de trans en España para evitar ir a la guerra jajaja


----------



## Guillotin (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Drobed Yug (25 Feb 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Los mismos retrasados que hace una semana insultaban a los que, como era normal, decían que iba a haber guerra sí o sí, resulta que no sólo son negacionistas de la guerra, si no, ¡oh sorpresa! de la vacuna Covid.
> No os preocupéis, que los retrasaditos siempre se han librado de la mili.



Negacionista lo será hustec



No parece que ahí podamos ver esto:







Boa tarde


----------



## Guillotin (25 Feb 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ¿¿Hasta qué edad es legal reclutar en españa o es razonable?? 29???
> 
> Pilla a los de 50?? 40?? Qué pasa con la instrucción que dura 2-3 meses mínimo??





Tails dijo:


> 18 a 25
> 
> Y la fuente el boe
> 
> ...




Eso es al principio, cuando hay mozos más que de sobra, luego si la cosa se alarga tienen que ir reponiendo las bajas llamando a otras quintas.


----------



## Wotan2021 (25 Feb 2022)

Yo no puedo viajar, no tengo pase covid.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Feb 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Tengo mas de 60 años y muy proximo a jubilarme, y eso que hice la mili como sargento



Estimado camarada, en ese caso debemos prepararnos y estar atentos al buzón de nuestra casa, gente con su experiencia ante tal cantidad de Ninis nuncafollers que van a ser llamados va a ser más necesaria que nunca.


----------



## socrates99 (25 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Estimado camarada, en ese caso debemos prepararnos y estar atentos al buzón de nuestra casa, gente con su experiencia ante tal cantidad de Ninis nuncafollers que van a ser llamados va a ser más necesaria que nunca.



La mili como sargento???
Pues menos mal que no se quedó un par de años,lo hubieran ascendido a general


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (25 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Eso es al principio, cuando hay mozos más que de sobra, luego si la cosa se alarga tienen que ir reponiendo las bajas llamando a otras quintas.



Hasta qué edad? 30?


----------



## Guillotin (25 Feb 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Hasta qué edad? 30?



La edad es algo orientativo, hoy pueden publicar en el BOE una edad limite, pero mañana pueden cambiarla.








El BOE es lo que tiene, que con el paso del tiempo hay tal baile en las cifras, en los números, que puede dar sombra al baile de San Vito.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (25 Feb 2022)

Va a ser que no. EEUU le compro la guerra de Vietnam a Francia porque tuvo un babeboom, aquí sobran jubilados, no jóvenes


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

Migue111 dijo:


> de repente 20 millones de trans en España para evitar ir a la guerra jajaja



Eso no, pero los delitos dolosos se disparan ya que con eso pierdes la condición de reservista obligatorio


----------



## PEPEYE (25 Feb 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> La mili como sargento???
> Pues menos mal que no se quedó un par de años,lo hubieran ascendido a general



Pues si, como sargento, milicias universitarias, el campamento en Vitoria el siguiente año la academa en Toledo y después como sargento en mi ciudad, alli acaso me pagabani


----------



## alfamadrid (25 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Al ignore hijo puta


----------



## pamplinero (25 Feb 2022)

Segun el BOE, de 18 a 25. Pero vamos, en caso de estado de excepcion, el BOE, automaticamente pasa a ser papel de fumar.

Si la chavalada de 18 a 15 nos tuvieran que defender, vamos apañados. Como las escopetas no vayan con teclado y raton o gamepad, no van a saber como se dispara.


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Segun el BOE, de 18 a 25. Pero vamos, en caso de estado de excepcion, el BOE, automaticamente pasa a ser papel de fumar.
> 
> Si la chavalada de 18 a 15 nos tuvieran que defender, vamos apañados. Como las escopetas no vayan con teclado y raton o gamepad, no van a saber como se dispara.



Hay leyes que no se pueden cambiar ni en guerra


----------



## pamplinero (25 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Hay leyes que no se pueden cambiar ni en guerra



Cual?


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Cual?




Todas las que tienen que ver con los derechos y deberes de los ciudadanos por ejemplo


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Feb 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os creéis que os va a llegar por Ali express vuestras mierdas mientras estáis con vuestra paguita. Os vais a cagar hombres blandengues cuando el mes que viene lleguen las citaciones de reclutamiento a vuestros buzones



Joie zparo, ¡te echaba de menos!


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## The Master (25 Feb 2022)

Imagínate que tendría que ir la policía a buscar a los niños a la hora de cenar a casa de sus papás. Como si los policías trabajarán a esa hora ja ja


----------



## pamplinero (25 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Todas las que tienen que ver con los derechos y deberes de los ciudadanos por ejemplo




La ley organica que regula el derecho de reunion 9/1983 segun tu, seguiria en vigor si hubiera un estado de excepcion/sitio y estuvieramos en guerra?
La ley que regula el derecho de huelga estaria en vigor si estuvieramos en estado de excepcion/sitio?


----------



## pamplinero (26 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Eso se regula en el mismo artículo 116 no se cambia cada vez que lo ponen
> 
> Hay derecho que gozan de más protección que otros




Osea, que si, segun tu, España entrase en guerra civil o entrase en guerra, que se yo, con Francia, y el gobierno fuera, segun la ley de estado de sitio, reemplazado por un gobierno militar, este debiera respetar la ley del derecho a huelga y las leyes del medioambiente y la ley del derecho de reunion y la reciente ley de derecho trans, la ley esa de que para tener gato hay que hacer un examen de aptitud y todas esas mierdas?
Jo jo jo.


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Osea, que si, segun tu, España entrase en guerra civil o entrase en guerra, que se yo, con Francia, y el gobierno fuera, segun la ley de estado de sitio, reemplazado por un gobierno militar, este debiera respetar la ley del derecho a huelga y las leyes del medioambiente y la ley del derecho de reunion y la reciente ley de derecho trans, la ley esa de que para tener gato hay que hacer un examen de aptitud y todas esas mierdas?
> Jo jo jo.




En cada Estado te dice cuáles se pueden quitar o limitar 

El derecho a la vida no lo dice ningúno


----------



## pamplinero (26 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En cada Estado te dice cuáles se pueden quitar o limitar
> 
> El derecho a la vida no lo dice ningúno



Y en el Estado español donde dice que el derecho a reunirse esta permitdo en estados de sitio?
Porque si que te dicen claramente, que pueden restringirse las libertades y derechos en caso de estado de sitio.


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Osea, que si, segun tu, España entrase en guerra civil o entrase en guerra, que se yo, con Francia, y el gobierno fuera, segun la ley de estado de sitio, reemplazado por un gobierno militar, este debiera respetar la ley del derecho a huelga y las leyes del medioambiente y la ley del derecho de reunion y la reciente ley de derecho trans, la ley esa de que para tener gato hay que hacer un examen de aptitud y todas esas mierdas?
> Jo jo jo.




Siguiendo un itinerario de menor a mayor, es decir de un más bajo nivel de garantías a otro más alto, podemos distinguir:


*Los principios rectores de la política social y económica*. El propio art.53.3 termina por disponer "Sólo podrán ser alegados ante la Jurisdicción ordinaria de acuerdo con lo que dispongan las leyes que los desarrollen".
*Los derechos y deberes de los ciudadanos, recogidos en la Sección 2ª del Capítulo Segundo del Título I*. Estos derechos y libertades tienen tres garantías: las dos primeras las hemos estudiado más arriba como límites, pero a su vez tienen vertiente de garantía del derecho porque salvaguardan la forma y el alcance con que se pueden establecer tales límites. En primer lugar, la garantía formal de la reserva de ley; en segundo lugar, la material de que la ley ha de respetar el contenido esencial del derecho y la tercera consiste en que no cabe albergar la menor duda de que estas leyes, en su caso y día, pueden ser objeto de un recurso inconstitucional ante el TC.
*El principio de igualdad consagrado en el art.14 y los derechos reconocidos en la Sección primera del Capítulo Segundo*. Son el grupo de derechos que gozan en la Constitución Española de un nivel de protección más elevado, por ello el mismo requiere de un estudio más pormenorizado.









Apuntes de Derecho para estudiantes y Abogados.


Resumen del libro 'Derecho político español según la Constitución de 1978 (II). Derechos fundamentales y órganos del Estado' de O. Alzaga Villaamil, I. Gutierrez, F. Reviriego, y M. Salvador.




derechouned.com


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Y en el Estado español donde dice que el derecho a reunirse esta permitdo en estados de sitio?
> Porque si que te dicen claramente, que pueden restringirse las libertades y derechos en caso de estado de sitio.



En los estados de excepción y sitio, en cambio, sí se pueden suspender algunos derechos: esencialmente los relativos a las garantías de la detención, a la inviolabilidad del domicilio y las comunicaciones, a circular libremente, a manifestarse, a la libertad de expresión, y a la huelga.


----------



## pamplinero (26 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En los estados de excepción y sitio, en cambio, sí se pueden suspender algunos derechos: esencialmente los relativos a las garantías de la detención, a la inviolabilidad del domicilio y las comunicaciones, a circular libremente, a manifestarse, a la libertad de expresión, y a la huelga.




Gracias por darme la razon. Y gracias por la info extendida.
De nada.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (27 Feb 2022)

Os van a nukear , ya no hace falta vayáis al frente


----------

